# سول و لايف فين ؟؟



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2015)

*حد يعرف تليفونها ؟؟

فيس بوكها؟؟

أى حاجة 

مختفية بقالها مدة 

مش بعادة يعنى​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2015)

اتمنى انطمئن عليها
حضرتك اصيلة بجد
وصاحبة واجب
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (9 مارس 2015)

أيوة هي بقالها حوالي 6 ايام مختفية مش عارف ليه
ومنتظرين عودتها بسلام يا رب آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أعتقد أن "سول" فى رحلة صيد مع زوجها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أما "لآيف" غالباً غالباً يعنى ...قاعدة بالعيال 
*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مارس 2015)

فعلا بقالها فتره مش باينه 
يارب تكون بخير 
بجد وحشتنا وسايبه فراغ فى المنتدى


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2015)

ربنا يطمنا على كل الغايبين


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 مارس 2015)

*ربنا يطمننا عليها وعلى الغايبين​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2015)

فينك يانيفو 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2015)

فينك ياغالية 
وحشتنا طلتك ومواضيعك وقلبك الحنين وطيبة روحك ياغالية 
من هون بقلك بحبك اووي 
يارب تكوني بخير


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2015)

هما بيختفوا فجاءة كدة لية
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (9 مارس 2015)

يارب تكوني بخير ... ويكون مجرد عطل بالنت ...


----------



## soso a (9 مارس 2015)

انشاالله هتكون بخير 

منتظرينك نتطمن عليكى يا سووول اين انتى ؟


----------



## وردة من ذهب (9 مارس 2015)

ان شاء الله تكون بألف خير يارب ..
 احيانا الظرووف ما بتسمح لاي شخص يكوون موجوود هون دائما.. يمكن مشغووله لهييك موو موجووده هون ..


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2015)

يا رب تكوني بخير.
فكري مشغول عليكِ.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 مارس 2015)

*فعلا مفتقدين
هذه الخادمة الرائعة
والاخت الغالية ..
والغائب عذره معه، كما يقول المثل،
يارب تعود لنا باقصى سرعة

شكرا اختي ايريني
على محبتكِ
وافتقادكِ لاخواتكِ واخوتكِ*​


----------



## peace_86 (9 مارس 2015)

*مفتقدينها كثير كثير..

نتمنى أنها تكون بخير وبصحة وسلامة.. لم الاحظ غيابها وذلك لأنني قللت دخولي ومشاركاتي في هذه الفترة.
انشالله تكون بخير ..

تسلمي آيريني عالإفتقاد الحلو.*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2015)

*فعلا ماخدتش بالى سامحونى 
مش بدخل كتير 
ربنا يطمنا عليها يارب 
وترجع تنور المنتدى 
ربنا يباركك يا ايرو 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)

مفتقدينك سول
يارب تكونين بخير حبيبتي​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مارس 2015)

يارب تكون بخير وتطمنا عليها قريب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 مارس 2015)

*ملاحظة غيابها من فتره وقلقانة عليها جدا
يارب يكون سبب غيابها خير

انا معايا الياهو ميل بتاعها بس معتقدش انها بتفتحه
اااه وافتكرت ان رقمها كان مع اختي روزا
هتصل بيها واشوفها ان كان لسه موجود معاها ولا لا
وان عرفت اي حاجه  عنها هقولكم
وان شاء الله خير وربنا يطمنا عليها

دايما قلبك طيب وجميل ياايرو
*​


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2015)

تبقي تطمنينا يا واثقة يا حبيبتي اول ما تعرفي أي حاجة.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 مارس 2015)

أمة قال:


> تبقي تطمنينا يا واثقة يا حبيبتي اول ما تعرفي أي حاجة.


من عينيا الاتنين ياماما حضرتك تؤمريني
وان شاء الله ربنا يطمنا عليها
بأذن يسوع و بركة البابا كيرلس وصلاوات حضرتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2015)

ها يا واثقه عرفتي توصليلها ؟
طمنينا اول ما تطمني


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2015)

عقبال مطمنا  واثقة تكول سو ل رجعت باذن ربنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2015)

ربنا يطمنا عليها --


----------



## peace_86 (10 مارس 2015)

*طمنينا يا واثقة ضروري ضروري..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> عقبال مطمنا  واثقة تكول سو ل رجعت باذن ربنا


:new6::new6::new6:

*أحلى حاجة فيك أنك فاهم الأعضاء اللى هنا *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 مارس 2015)

طريقة سؤالكم قلقتني أنا .. كأنكم بتقولوا خبر مؤكد مش بتسألوا عن جهل ! .. طمنونا بقى!​


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 مارس 2015)

*يا رب تكون بخير​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2015)

*يااهل المنتدي الكرااام
جائنا النبأ التالي :66:

انا لسه متصلة بنيفو دلوقتي حالا
ونشكر ربنا هي تمام وزي الفل
وزي ماتوقعت النت عندها فيه مشكلة 
وان شاء الله يتعمل وتكون معانا قريب جدا
هي بتسلم عليكم كلكم

علي فكرة دي اول مره اكلمها
ومبسوطة جدا اني سمعت صوتها :ura1:
اينعم جوزها  هو اللي رد عليا وكنت هاحدف الفون من الشباك من كتر كسوفي:love34:
بس يلا كله يهون عشان خاطركم وخاطر نيفو*:smile01​


----------



## peace_86 (10 مارس 2015)

*هههههههههه وترمي الفون ليه مادام ممكن تبعيه للغلبان اللي زي اللي محتاج فون جديد هههههه ..

الف حمدلله على اختنا الحبيبة سول. وقوليلها يللا ارجعي 

والمنتدى من غيرك زي البيتزا من غير صلصة.

شكراً واثقة على الاهتمام وانك كلمتيها اول مرة كرمال الأعضاء .. الله معك ويسندك*


----------



## aymonded (10 مارس 2015)

ياه عموماً بتحصل في أحسن النتانيت
والمنتدى من غيرها زي شوربة البتلو من غير خولنجان​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2015)

*أولا أشكركم على محبتكم 

ثانيا أنا كان قلبى حاسس إن الموضوع فيه نت 

عشان حسيت إن جوزها إتجنن من قعدتها الكتير قدام المنتدى 

لدرجة فكرت أعمكلكم موضوع إسمه : الست و النت 

*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2015)

شكرا يا واثقة على الخبر. ابقي كلميها تاني وسلمي عليها. اهو دلؤتي صار عندك خبرة لو جوزها رد عليكي تاني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2015)

*نشكر الرب انها بخير
شكرا واثقة ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2015)

أمة قال:


> شكرا يا واثقة على الخبر. ابقي كلميها تاني وسلمي عليها. .


 *[FONT=&quot]هى الأدارة نفسها هى اللى بتسألنا ...آآآه صحيح فين سول وفين لآيف !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مش المفرو أن الأدارة بيبقى عندها سي فيهات وبيانات المشرفين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال بتأمنوا عليهم أزاى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا مشغلينهم بعقد مؤقت ؟[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * علي فكرة دي اول مره اكلمها
> ومبسوطة جدا اني سمعت صوتها :ura1:
> اينعم جوزها  هو اللي رد عليا وكنت هاحدف الفون من الشباك من كتر كسوفي:love34:
> بس يلا كله يهون عشان خاطركم وخاطر نيفو*:smile01​


*طاب انتى أخدتى 6 تقييمات على فون 
عايزاهم سبعة ؟؟
تقولى لى كلمتيها أرضى وألا موبايل ؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2015)

شكرااااااااا حبيبتى 
انك طمنتينا على نيفو الغاليه
يارب ترجع بسرعه
انا اكتر واحده بعانى من النت ده
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *هههههههههه وترمي الفون ليه مادام ممكن تبعيه للغلبان اللي زي اللي محتاج فون جديد هههههه ..
> *


*طيب تشتريه بوكام:fun_lol:*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> لدرجة فكرت أعمكلكم موضوع إسمه : الست و النت
> 
> *​


*ايوة ياايرو احنا مستنيين الموضوع ده
اكيد هيكون قونبله:t19:
*​


أمة قال:


> شكرا يا واثقة على الخبر. ابقي كلميها تاني وسلمي عليها. اهو دلؤتي صار عندك خبرة لو جوزها رد عليكي تاني
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*عفوا ياامي
واكيد هكلمها تاني واوصلها سلام حضرتك ..
اه بقا عندي خبرة هههه:love34:

*​


مونيكا 57 قال:


> *نشكر الرب انها بخير
> شكرا واثقة ​*


*عفوا يامامتي
نيفو دي زي اختي ربنا يعلم
ويديم المحبه يارب
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب انتى أخدتى 6 تقييمات على فون
> عايزاهم سبعة ؟؟
> تقولى لى كلمتيها أرضى وألا موبايل ؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


*ده قر يعني ولا ايه:fun_lol:
اكيد طبعا كلمتها علي موبايلها
بس من موبايل مامتي
عشان انا بمنتهي البساطة مش عندي موبايلات
احبهمش:new6:
*​


candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااا حبيبتى
> انك طمنتينا على نيفو الغاليه
> يارب ترجع بسرعه
> انا اكتر واحده بعانى من النت ده
> ​


*العفو ماما
وان شاء الله هترجع قريب جدا
وفعلا النت في مصر عموما وحش اوي:t19:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده قر يعني ولا ايه:fun_lol:
> اكيد طبعا كلمتها علي موبايلها
> بس من موبايل مامتي
> عشان انا بمنتهي البساطة مش عندي موبايلات
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لا ماتخافيش ...مش هطلب رقم موبايلك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أندهشت لما قلتى أتك أتخضيتى لما جوزها رد عليكى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت عايز أعرف سبب الخضة ...لو أرضى يبقى عادى أن أى حد يرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش فاهم وجه الخضة يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الموبايل يبقى زهق مننا ومن المنتدى وحرج عليها تكلمنا :bomb:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ماقالت أم الولة كدة ( الست والنت ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مارس 2015)

الله يكون فى عون الست وجوزها زمانهم ماتو من القر :new6:


----------



## soul & life (16 مارس 2015)

صباح الخيرات  للجميع  
ميرسى حبيبتى الغالية ايرو ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك ويباركك انتى واسرتك 

وحشتونى جداااا ومفتقداكم جدا  وكان نفسى ارد على كل واحد وواحده منكم لانكم بأمانه كلكم غاليين عندى ومحبتكم كبيرة اوى فى قلبى

اولا ميرسى جدا لافتقادكم ومحبتكم الغالية بجد انا محظوظة لانى دخلت المنتدى واتعرفت عليكم وبقيت واحدة من الاسرة الكبيرة اللى كلها محبة واحتواء  الرب يديم المحبة بينا  دايما ..

ثانيا  سامحونى على غيابى المفاجىء كان غصب عنى صدقونى  انا بقالى فترة بمر بوعكة صحية وكنت بتغلب عليها لكن جيت قبل غيابى بيومين بالضبط الامور ساءت لدرجة كبيرة ومكنتش متوقعاها فكنت مضطرة ارجع للدكتور وارجع اخد علاجى اللى وقفته بسبب انه اثاره الجانبية تقيلة جدا وبيخلينى فى حالة من عدم التركيز والتوهان  مش توهان اوى يعنى بس  ههههه بقضى اغلب اليوم فى النوم  المهم يا سادة يا كرام فى نفس ذات التوقيت  النت فصل وانا فى الحالة الصعبة الصعيبة دى وبعانى من اكتر من حاجة  مكنش فى وقت  حد يفكر يروح يدفع الفاتورة او يراجع مع الشركة النت فاصل ليه؟! 

 الولاد بمدارسهم وانا نايمة سطيحة وجوزى النت بالنسبة له ترفيهى وثانوى

علفكرة  نشكر ربنا  مفيش مشاكل بسبب النت ولا حاجة اطمنى يا ايرو هههههه

وهو رد على واثقة لانى عادة لما بيجيلى رقم غريب مبفضلش ارد انا لو هو موجود لانها حصلت كزا مرة لو رديت تبدأ المعاكسات ومبتخلصش فبريح دماغى واخليه هو يرد 
لكن وقت اتصال بتول انا كنت نايمة وعندى صعوبة كبيرة فى انى اتكلم بسبب العصب الخامس ربنا يكفيكم شره ويمكن هى اول مرة تكلمنى فون فمقدرتش تلاحظ ده وانا محبتش اقلقها ومكنش عندى قدرة اشرحلها انا فيا ايه فنشكر ربنا على كل حال 
اذكرونى فى صلاوتكم  ووحشتونى خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## aymonded (16 مارس 2015)

سلامتك ألف مليون سلامة ونورتي المنتدى من جديد
وهبك الله كمال الصحة وتمام العافية يا رب آمين
​


----------



## Maran+atha (16 مارس 2015)

نشكر المسيح لرجوعك اختى الغالية soul&life

ونطلب من المسيح ان يتمم شفائك من كل مرض عاجلا جدا 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مزمور 34: 19
*كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب.*

ونشكرك لانك تطمنينا عليكى اختى الغالية 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2015)

ياااااااااهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ازيك نيفو
سايبة فرراغ كبير هنا بجد
المهم انك بخير
حالة التوهان دى متخوفكيش
لانها حالة طبيعية عندك  مش مرضية عندك ههههه
اى تعب تانى بقى
ربنا قادر يمد ايدية اليكى ويشيل عنك وعن كل اسرتك اى تعب


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2015)

*وانا اقول المنتدى منور ليه 
اتارى نيفو رجعت 
منورة يا حبيبتى حمدلله ع سلامتك 
والف سلامة عليكى 
واوعى تغيبى عننا تانى بقى :**​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (16 مارس 2015)

*الف الحمدلله
على سلامتك
اختي الغالية
soul & life
فعلاً، المنتدى ازداد نوره
بعودتكِ الميمونة
اشتقنا لتواجدكِ بيننا
بركة الرب معكِ دائماً*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2015)

*سلامتك ألف سلامة يا نيفو 

و حمد الله على سلامتك *​


----------

